# SP: Wit.



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Give me some of that quick wit. :wink:


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

inebriato said:


> Give me some of that quick wit. :wink:


Ok, I'll be as quick wit you as you want, baby.


----------



## StandardLawyer (Dec 21, 2009)

- Only if you pay me for it.
- What the hell is a *inebriato
- *I love you soo much!!!! Now cook me some food.

- No thanks. I'm on a strict diet.


----------



## justinhammar (Oct 23, 2009)

Se wit can be so very comical for intuitives. Just not in the same way it is for Se types. hehe.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

So a man's walking thought this party of tight ropes and tight rope walkers, and he hears this commotion, so he goes to see what's going on. One of the ropes is getting very angry, starting fights and so on, and the guy walks up to him and says: 'Who are you? What d'you think you're doing?' and the rope replies: 'I'm the punch line, got a problem?!'

My own joke baby.

On a somewhat related note, some of the best humour I've heard has been from a male ENFJ.


----------

